# emerge qt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich kann qt nicht installieren.

XRender auto-detection... (-L7usr/include/mysql)

ould not find XRender lib anywhere in /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib ....

XRender disabled

XRender support cannot be enableddue to functionaly tests!

Ich benutze xorg-x11.

MfG  :Question: 

----------

## amne

Öhm, wie ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung? Hast du eventuell maketest in deinen FEATURES?

----------

## flammenflitzer

maketest sagt mir nichts. Bin vielleicht nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. War jetzt ein viertel Jahr nicht mehr auf Gentoo unterwegs.

Wie kann ich die Fehlermeldung (ziemlich lang) aus xterm oder Eterm in den Browser übernehmen?

----------

## HCPawel

copy - paste   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

copy -command not found

Da die Ausgabe ziemlich lang ist, muß ich erst mal sehen, wie ich das aus der bashhistory hearusbekomme. Mit xedit geht es nicht.

----------

## tph

copy: Du markierst den Text mit der Maus

paste: Du klickst im Browser die mittlere Maustaste, und der eben markierte Text wird eingefügt.

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge qt

IBASE auto-detection...

  Could not find libgds.* anywhere in /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/mysql

IBASE disabled.

MySQL auto-detection...

  Found libmysqlclient.* in /usr/lib

  Found mysql.h in /usr/include/mysql

MySQL enabled.

ODBC auto-detection...

  Could not find libodbc.* anywhere in /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/mysql

ODBC disabled.

PostgreSQL auto-detection...

  Could not find libpq.* anywhere in /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/mysql

PostgreSQL disabled.

NIS auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Found nsl lib in /usr/lib

  Found rpcsvc/ypclnt.h in /usr/include

  Found rpcsvc/yp_prot.h in /usr/include

NIS enabled.

CUPS auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Found cups lib in /usr/lib

  Found cups/cups.h in /usr/include

CUPS enabled.

OpenGL auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Found GLU lib in /usr/lib

  Found GL lib in /usr/lib

  Could not find Xmu lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shlib /usr/lib /lib

OpenGL disabled.

Xcursor auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find Xcursor lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shlib /usr/lib /lib

Xcursor disabled.

XRandR auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find XRandR lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shlib /usr/lib /lib

XRandR disabled.

XRender auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find XRender lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shlib /usr/lib /lib

XRender disabled.

XRender support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 101

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 101! (no error message)

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 101! (no error message)

emerge qt

b in /usr/lib

  Could not find Xmu lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/X11R6/l 

ib /usr/shlib /usr/lib /lib

OpenGL disabled.

Xcursor auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find Xcursor lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shl 

ib /usr/lib /lib

Xcursor disabled.

XRandR auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find XRandR lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shli 

b /usr/lib /lib

XRandR disabled.

XRender auto-detection... (-L/usr/lib/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql)

  Could not find XRender lib anywhere in  /usr/lib/mysql /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/shl 

ib /usr/lib /lib

XRender disabled.

XRender support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 101

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 101! (no error message)

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode

Das ist die komplette Ausgabe.

----------

## sam_stone

genau das selbe problem bei mir...

installattion auf einem amd64

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.3  +cups -debug -doc (-firebird) +gif (-icc) -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib 0 kB 

habs auch ohne die flags probiert, ohne alle flags,.... gleiche problem.

irgendeine idee?

sam

----------

## sam_stone

ich hab die ersten Fehler beseitigt, in dem ich die glibc, den gcc und xorg neu kompliiert hab.

hab die useflags wie folgt gesetzt:

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened -makecheck +multilib +nls +nptl -pic +userlocales (hatte nptl nicht drin)

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran +gcj +gtk -hardened +multilib (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx +objc -static (-uclibc)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug +dlloader -dmx -doc -hardened +insecure-drivers +ipv6 (-mmx) +nls +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +xprint

hänge derzeit noch an einem weiteren Fehler:

cannot find -lXi

habe hinweise gefunden, dass man die die Devel Libs vom X Server braucht....

bin noch am kompilieren von:

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.2-r1

anschliessend nochmal qt....

ich poste mein ergebnis

sam

----------

## sam_stone

kein erfolg, ich hab nach wie vor den fehler, dass er die -lXi nicht findet...

hat vielleicht irgendwer ne idee oder nen denkansatz?

sam

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte noch mehr Probleme. Konnte zB die Nvidia-Treiber nicht nutzen u.a.m.

Ich hatte das system von live CD 2004.1 stage 3 installiert und dann emerge sync durchgeführt. Habe jetzt das System noch einmal installiert. live CD 2004.3 stage1 und alles funktioniert wunderbar (gleiche USE-Flaggs wie vorher) Installation war etwas hakelig. emerge system hat einige male abgebrochen, aber es ging letzendlich.

Im Gegensatz zur ersten Installation habe ich aber keine Sachen mit 32bit emu.. installiert. Vielleicht liegt da der Fehler. Wenn Du zB acrobat installierts, werden diese Sachen automatisch installiert.

Ich habe das Problem auch in verschiedenen Foren gepostet, aber keine Lösung gefunden.

PS: Rein gefühlsmäßig war mein debian-system auf meinem alten Rechner amd1700 nicht langsamer als Gentoo 64 bit auf meinem amd64 3200.

MfG

----------

## sam_stone

ich hab die Lösung fuer das Problem gefunden:

die bibliotheken vom XORG waren falsch verlinkt:

cp /usr/X11R6/lib/* /usr/X11R6/lib64

cd usr/X11R6/ &&rm lib

ln -sf lib64/ lib

ldconfig

anschliessend liess sich qt normal kompilieren.

sam

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hattest Du irgendwelche 32bit emulation installiert?

----------

## sam_stone

nein, bisher hab ich alles in 64bit kompiliert.... 

war bisher noch nich notwendig.... stehe aber derzeit vor openoffice und grübel noch  :Wink: 

aber das is nich so dramatisch,.... brauch ich eh nur selten...

alles andere.... WOW, bin echt überrascht und begeistert... wenn man von den bekloppten ati-treibern absieht läuft hier alles superstabil, schnell und flüssig,... was ich nicht erwartet hab ohne ati-treiber....

ich hab derzeit als desktops gnome, kde und enlightenment getestet,.... hut ab, selbst mein enlightenment, was vorher alles andere als stabil lief, läuft prächtig....

wenn du hilfe brauchst, schreib mir ne private nachricht....

sam

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte das nicht bewußt installiert. Habe einfach emerge adobat (o.s.ä.) und dann waren die Sachen installiert.

----------

